# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Songs using mandolin: version of Train Rides James Rein

## Pasha Alden

Hi Mandolin Rockers

I am not sure if anyone of you heard a song by James Rein titled "Train Rides". The version I have is somewhat more acoustic than the one released on radio many years ago. There is a kind of guitar, and am sure a mandolin or mandola. It is quite a pleasant song to play when you have found c f dm dim and those little chords on mandola! 

I am positive he is also using a mandolin. If not, then a mandola. 
Happy playing.

----------

